# Deprrofundis is now stock in Russian Avant-garde, futurist movement is awesome!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

So far i have plenty of composer worth checking out, what was the catalyst that started me passion for sutch music.

Well Russian avant garde (album), Russian Rarities(album)
FFrom there i discover the music of nikolai obhukov and was flabbergeist just like Arthur Lourié woaw major find here.

Than ii would discovered Soviet avant-garde vol 1-2 and Alexander Mosolov in the depth and was blowwn away.I would like to thank the following pianist mister Steffen Schleiermacher 

Great stuff :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I just discovered Obkohov last week myself. He was a complete oddball, signing manuscripts in blood, but what I've heard is strangely compelling.


----------

